# Bread Dough Recipe



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 29, 2004)

2 1/2 cups flour 
4 large eggs
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 package of yeast 
1/4 cup of warm water 
1 stick of chopped warm room temp butter 
i think 1 tablespoon or more sugar

1. first you take your water and yeast and sugar well mix it til its dessolved. den add your egg and mix for 2 minutes 
2. take 1 cup of flour mix it den add your salt mix for 2 minutes  
3. add in the butter mix for 3 minutes  
4. add in more flour mix for 2 minutes
5. add in more flour until becomes like dough while mixing. 
6. let it sit overnight covered in the fridge 
7. pull out and pull damp paper towel over bowl holding dough and let it rise for 3 hours 
8. Put dough in the bread pan 
9. let it sit there for a few minutes and rise in the pan
pour egg wash over it. I used like half and half and egg 
10. put in oven for 40 minutes Do something with the oven i forgot i think i used 450 degrees


----------



## MJ (Jan 17, 2005)

I never tried this with a stick of butter before. I bet it tastes pretty good. Thanks!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not a good bread maker. I have tried several times and just gave it up. I am now using frozen bread dough. The only thing I make using yeast is pizza dough. Your recipe sounds really good.


----------

